
Helveticards - 100% CSS playing cards - duck
http://zachwaugh.com/helveticards/index.html
======
zachwaugh
Kind of surprised to find this on here today. I made it about two years ago as
a quick hack, and haven't touched it since. I used unicode glyphs because I
didn't see any benefit of recreating those in CSS. Was planning on adding the
backsides so you could flip them over, but never got around to it.

------
akdetrick
This looks like absolutely positioned bits of text with unicode glyphs inside
divs with a box shadow and border radius. Am I missing something?

Not that the execution or idea are bad, but I don't understand why this is on
the front of HN today.

With that said, I do think that the use of unicode characters is a much better
move than using some crazy css tricks to draw the suit symbols.

~~~
icebraining
Shame they didn't implement a Baraja[1]; now there's a challenge!

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baraja_(playing_cards)>

~~~
balac
That would be awesome, I started making a chinchon game a while back and a
baraja set in CSS would be awesome to have.

------
skrebbel
This looks impressive, until you realise that the jack, clubs, spades and
diamonds are simply unicode glyphs present in many system fonts.

------
tjohns
At first, I thought this was a repost of the "Helveticards" physical card deck
that was released a while ago. It's not, but worth a look if 're a typography
fan (or just like good design):

<http://helveticards.ryanmyers.me/>

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Yeah, Ryan (uberryan) the creator of those cards is kind of pissed about the
OP using the same name. As you can tell from the comments below, he's doing
some kind of weird passive-aggressive attack on the OP. And I'm eating popcorn
& watching how the whole thing unfolds. Knowing HN's stance on
ideas/IP/Patents I don't think HN is going to side with Ryan.

~~~
icebraining
I don't think you can assert the stance on names from a stance on copyright or
patents; they're very different issues. Trademarks can be abused, but they're
much less problematic and create a direct, tangible benefit to the consumer
(not getting defrauded by fakes).

------
Falling3
Aw I was hoping for some intricate CSS version of the backs of the cards.

~~~
tantalor
And the face cards. Where's my suicide king?

------
ChrisNorstrom
:( Why didn't you use border-radius and box-shadow? They would look much more
realistic if you did.

EDIT: The rounded corners and box shadow aren't showing up in Firefox 15.0.1
for Windows 7 for me. Anyone else?

~~~
valnour
Works for me in Firefox 15.0.1 on Linux.

------
ck2
I think this could be improved by not using any classes on the spans and
instead in the stylesheet using nth element rules to define each card?

It would reduce the html weight. Just plain spans or divs.

I guess it would be a problem for older browsers <http://caniuse.com/css-sel3>
darn IE always holding us back.

------
antihero
This would be awesome if the Jack/King/Queen/Ace etc had some neat playing-
card style face design done with CSS.

------
geon
More like 50/50 html and css. All the symbols are text. ♣♦♠♥

------
wanghq
I only see 52 cards. Can you make the missing two?

------
javajosh
I actually thought this was going to be a link to a card game that teaches
people CSS!

(Which is a pretty nifty idea, if I do say so myself!)

------
Gurrewe
This would actually be cool if the characters where made out of CSS-styling
too. Now, it's not.

------
tantalor
Where's the license file?

~~~
FlukeATX
Here: <https://github.com/zachwaugh/Helveticards>

------
rootedbox
well it's helvetica on a mac.. should pay for a license so it works on all
platforms.. just sayin.

------
uberryan
Unfortunately, this is in licensing infringement with the actual Helveticards
(helveticards.ryanmyers.me). I have contacted the creator and informed him of
the conflict.

~~~
zachinglis
Erm. Wow.

This is CSS demo that was purely meant to be a learning/teaching exercise.
There is absolutely no competition.

But how about rather than complaining that someone else 'took your name',
though yours is obviously equally inspired from LinoType you work on building
a better business?

I know I personally bought your cards a few years ago and still have yet to
receive them despite emails/Tweets and the like.

You're doing yourself absolutely no favours with behaviour like this. This
sort of behaviour only works with giant companies, and still then it often
creates bad blood for the consumer.

~~~
uberryan
Absolutely agree. If you continue to read down in the thread, I apologized for
addressing it at all.

Regarding your purchase, based on my records, your cards were shipped on Nov
22, 2011.

~~~
zachinglis
Glad to see you've apologised. I respect that. (Not often I see people do
that, rather than burying themselves deeper.)

And as the 4 emails and one tweet I have sent you over the years, I never
received them.

